# online scuba diving lessons



## driftwood1 (Jul 29, 2008)

What do you thing about this for the academic part. any info would be great.. looking at onlinescubalessons.com

Thanks for any help


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You still have to go to a regular instructor to get in the academic part. My as well just take the 2 nite classes also, and get that personal training.

Look at the one week post on here by Big Rich from MBT!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Edit that...you still have to go to a shop to get in the water sessions.


----------



## driftwood1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I do not live near a dive shop so I was just trying to save some time and traveling.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *driftwood1 (8/11/2008)*Thanks for the response. I do not live near a dive shop so I was just trying to save some time and traveling.


Where are you located? The classwork is two nights. Add two days to your travel and get it done in house. The ability to ask questions and listen to other people's questions as wellis invaluable while in the classroom environment. They actually show you the gear while they are teaching you about it etc... You can't do that online.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually, most of the certifying agencies have programs that you can do the book work online, then take the test and get the dives in that you need for certification when you're near a dive shop. Just verify with the dive shop or instructor, pay the fees, you'll be sent all academic materials, video.....when you feel like you know the academics well enough to pass the written exam, contact the shop/instructor and make arrangements to come down and take the exam and do the pool and open water sessions. No big deal really. Some people learn faster than others, some do better in a classroom environment (i.e. Chay-doh with ADHD oke), some do better reading the material alone and working through the DVDs and quizes alone. It's really just a matter of what fits you best. I know my agency does this and I'm pretty sure NAUI does too - that would be MBT in Pensacola. Good luck with your new adventure. You won't regret it.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I looked on NAUI's website and couldn't find anything about an online course. It's my understandingthat they don't offer one, but I'll try to find out for sure. I know PADI does, but I'm not sure an online course can replace the hands on experience you get by being in the classroom. 

Just food for thought, but we offer a scuba course that only takes 3 days. 

Day 1 is classroom and pool. 

Day 2 and 3 are open water dives. 

Day 1 makes for a long day as you spend about5 hours in the classroom (not including lunch)thenafter a short break, head to the swimming pool. I'll be doing this schedule for a group of Boy Scouts this Friday.

Richard Adams Sr

NAUICertified Instructor


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The online course format is a gimmick that some agencies are using to make more money for themselves. You pay them a certain amount for the online portion, and then you still have to pay an instructor to review the material, do the pool and dives, and the test. It winds up being more expensive and takes just as much time as a normal class.

For the folks coming in from out of town, we can arrange compressed schedules along with a home study format.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Evensplit (8/12/2008)* It winds up being more expensive and takes just as much time as a normal class.


That's what I was thinking... by the time you pay for that online course, then pay a shop to finish your certification as a referral student, you'll have spent more money than if you'd just done it all through a shop.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a friend take his coarse in jackson over the winter. The instructor was not willing to do thecheckoutdive while it was still cold so to get his cert he had to go to another shop. He still had to pay the full cost of the class for the dives. Basically he had to pay twice. Check into this BEFORE you do the online stuff.


----------



## driftwood1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys


----------

